# My first gun...it's a SIG



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi. I just joined the forum today after purchasing my first gun, it's a Sig SP2022 in 9mm. I love the feel and look, it's awesome. I hate I have to wait 10 days to get it. Been doing some research and will keep looking, on which ammo I should use. Can anyone that owns one or any SIG help me out please. I like the Federal 147gr guard dog for the stopping power if needed. Any other suggestions on stopping power rounds? And what about just range bullets? Like I said, this is my first purchase, so I am going a mile a minute looking at everything I want and everything i need to know. Thank you and I look forward to years of enjoyment on the forum!!!


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a Sig SP2022 and enjoy it very much. It is not marketed very well by SigArms.

All the major manufacturers market extremely effective self defense ammunition in 9mm. Below is a short list:
Federal HST
Speer Gold Dot
Winchester Ranger Talon
Winchester Silvertip
Remington Golden Saber
Hornady Critical Defense
Hornady Tap
Corbon DPX

As for target shooting, just go to your local Walmart or Academy or other local sporting goods store and get the most inexpensive stuff you can find. Some folks steer clear of steel cased ammo and stick with only brass cased ammo.

Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I like the Federal and the Winchester, I will try those. Just purchased a tactical drop holster, so can't wait to get that in.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It's hard to go wrong with a Sig. Enjoy.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Your gonna love that SP2022.....JJ


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new gun. Been researching for a month or two for my 1st "informed" handgun purchase. The 2022 is def in the top few, very good gun from everything i've seen.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one in .40 S&W, but stupidly sold it to my older brother a little over a year ago. Dumb move. I miss that gun - good luck with your 9mm. I know the .40 I had ran great.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will enjoy it. I bought it 24 hours ago, it seems like a year. The next 9 days are gonna go by slow. Being only cleaned my issued baretta, M16, and M249, I am wondering how do clean this. It being a polymer frame, anything special I should use to wipe down every once in a while, or just a cloth? Before shooting it the first time, obviously I need to clean it. Whats recommended? I have done a little research, but you always get different answers. I am thinking of field stripping it, wiping it all down, and oiling where it needs it (that is what I need to look up too, where to oil it up). Reassemble and ready....am I good to go then? Im not new to guns by any means, but I want this gun to last. With the above issued guns, you that where in the service know you clean the heck out of it and use way more clp than needed. I just want a long lasting, great shooting piece of hardware. Thanks


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

the signess has begun.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use the Winchester Ranger Talon and PDX1 Supreme elite as my home defensive rounds. As for practice rounds I use either the Speer lawman or Blazer TMJ.

Take a look through YouTube on ammo. You see a lot of people test shooting into water, gelatin and other stuff. Pretty cool to see the results.

Welcome to the Sig family!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrads on the new gun! wow 10 days thats crazy! I have shot all kinds of cheap and good ammo through mine and it eats all. Its a real easy gun to take down, I mostly q-tip with hoppe solvent on the fouled areas and wipe all my guns with mineral oil. you can get a lifetime supply at a dollar store for $2.00. An old timmer told me the germans used mineral oil through 2 world wars. Good enough for me! My 2022 came with a rail lazer, if you can find one cheap ($50.00) it really is worth it to have. good luck.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the good info!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The only bad thing about buying a Sig is that you will want to buy more. :anim_lol:


----------



## bullseyefreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats! I purchased one on the 12th of last month and loved it from go. I made some mods to it and love it even more! Check out what I posted on this link:

http://www.handgunforum.net/cz/28654-opinions-cz-p-07-duty-vs-sig-sauer-2022-a.html

Again, congrats!


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome, sounds like some mods I'd like to do in the future. Guessing you used a dremil tool? I'm only hesitant cuz it will, I believe, void the warranty. But hopefully I won't need to use that! I'll give the gun 500-1000 rounds before I do anything. Do you have pics of what you did? Love to see them.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Well picked up my sig yesterday! I love it! Took it out today and put 100 rds through it. No malfunctions with shooting, jams, etc. only thing that happened was this....I bought an additional mag when I picked up my pistol yesterday. I used both today. One worked flawlessly. The other, after the last rd was fired and brass ejected, the slide did not lock to the rear. Only this mag, and every time. I'm certain it's a mag issue. Other than that, it worked fine, so I won't be sending it in. It's a sig mag as well. Any idea why it does this? It thinks there is a rd still?


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats! I went and put 150 rounds through mine the past Thurday. It is a good pistol.

Not sure what is going on with you magazine. You might want to take it back to the dealer and replace it.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

I thinking its ok just for shooting. I'll use it strictly for range. It's marked so I know which it is. I hate to take it back and get one that jams. 
On another note, I used Remington UMC 115 gr, worked great, so I bought 250 more, along with federal 115 gr I'm gonna try out. At 12 yds, I hit tin soup cans, it took me 8 shots to hit all 3. I was taught to shoot in the Marine Corps, so that along with this ACCURATE Sig, I'm in love!!! 
It took me 10 minutes to get the slide back on after my initial run through of dis/ass. 2nd time, 5 min. 3rd I figured a little easier way, to set the pin in, then slide it back until it falls in place. The barrel has to be just right. Only dis/ass the M9 Barrera where you can pretty much do it with one hand, this was a challenge for me. But I love it....keep you posted on trips to the range/desert!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DIf you call Sig customer service and tell them about the mag and new pistol they will replace it and register your pistol and get a discount from them as well on any purchases....ask for Ryan......Semper Fi......JJ


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

My first also a Sig .45 P220 Match.
Can't go wrong with a Sig.
Got any pics?


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried posting 2 pics, one in the box with the extra mag instead of the extra grip, and the second on top of the box along with my Victor Smith knife.....but can't upload pics. Ive tried and tried, everything I can think of. Thats the biggest problem I ever have on comps, is uploading pics. I've read how to, just can't. I'll keep trying. And jose830, the Sig p220 Match is my very favorite handgun ever....EVER! The look is awesome, I like the 2tone the best. But I live in Ca, it isnt compliant  so I guess I will just get the 220 when affordable for me.


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Well put one of the pics as my profile pic, so you can see that. gonna try to upload more.


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you have a photobucket account?
If you do is simple.
upload the pictures into the photobucket then when you have the picture you want to post copy the link which I believe is the last one copy and paste into the box you reply to the thread.
I hope you understood me. Here is a picture of my p220 match.








.








.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

my favorite Sig 226. I just love this sweet shooting pistol.
http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/_playthebest/walther/gadsen018.jpg


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks jose830, I figured it out! Here are pics. I like the last one. The knife is my favorite in my collection, a Victor Smith I got at an archery shoot in 2007 from Victor Smith himself. Anyways, here they are...


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

And jose830, that is one BEAUTIFUL handgun! That is what i was talking about. I just find those p220 match pistols the best looking gun ever. Nice piece of hardware!


----------

